

IETF dress code - rbanffy
http://tools.ietf.org/rfcmarkup?doc=fyi17#section-4.4

======
dschobel
IETF are an odd bunch. I went to a meeting a few years back and was warned
that there might be a humming for consensus.

What _is_ humming for consensus you ask? Well, rather than a show of hands,
when deciding on measures and proposals they simply ask the room to hum in
favor of a measure.

The reason is simply that even if you are sitting next to your boss it will
still be possible for you to vote according to your conscience as it's
virtually impossible to distinguish the direction of humming in a room of a
hundred or so people. It is, however, easy to tell if a measure has the
majority support of a group via humming.

It's very geeky and very smart. Very IETF.

~~~
zandorg
But someone could have a huge flat speaker to make a humming noise and
influence the vote!

~~~
dschobel
Well since there's no roll call or concept of membership at ietf a more real
problem is companies flooding the room with their employees for critical
votes.

------
aaronsw
For those wondering, "There are those in the IETF who refuse to wear anything
other than suits. Fortunately, they are well known (for other reasons) so they
are forgiven this particular idiosyncrasy." is a reference to Vint Cerf.
Though I did see Vint in a tracksuit once...

~~~
robk
I hope it was a three-piece tracksuit, at least. Does Juicy Couture make
vests??

------
spolsky
I love the way the IETF is still issuing reports formatted for ancient
mainframe line printers, with hard-coded headers and footers and whatnot.

~~~
rbanffy
Think of it as future-proofing their documents.

Paper has two advantages: it keeps carbon from becoming a greenhouse gas and
quite probably outlasts all our other backup mediums.

~~~
dmoney
Except clay tablets and this: <http://rosettaproject.org/disk/concept/>

~~~
gurtwo
Ugh! Nasty crash on their website;
[http://staging.rosettaproject.org/blog/02008/nov/3/macro-
mic...](http://staging.rosettaproject.org/blog/02008/nov/3/macro-micro-
etching/)

"You're seeing this error because you have DEBUG = True in your Django
settings file. Change that to False, and Django will display a standard 500
page."

~~~
joshwa
seems they linked to their staging site (publicly accessible!!) by accident.
Same page without staging subdomain:

[http://www.rosettaproject.org/blog/02008/nov/3/macro-
micro-e...](http://www.rosettaproject.org/blog/02008/nov/3/macro-micro-
etching/)

------
robryan
Given professional workplace without a dress code/ uniform it is interesting
to see the large variation in what people decide to wear. From shit pants and
nice shoes down to t-shirt shorts and runners.

------
vkdelta
Never saw this before. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
rbanffy
Thank George (really nice guy who tweets mostly in Portuguese):
<http://twitter.com/georgeguimaraes/statuses/8705110867>

I never imagined IETF issued memos with dress code...

------
Joe_Bananas
fucking fascists!

~~~
vkdelta
What makes think they are?

~~~
Joe_Bananas
Obviously, you're not a golfer.

